# Sawdust collection



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

My "so called" woodworking shop is a 12'x20' shed. I currently have only a miter saw and a router (without a table). As one might know, these tools alone produce quite a bit of sawdust. Hopefully in the near future I'll be getting a table saw( another sawdust producer). My current budget doesn't allow me to purchase an air filtration system, so I'm leaning towards using a wet/dry vac, since I'll only be using 1 sawdust producing tool at a time. I'll probably run some 4" PVC along one wall and into the vac; maybe a seperator before the vac if I have the space. I'm having trouble deciding on just what brand and size to get for the space. Any suggestions out there?
 Thank you,
j_ls


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You should go to the dust collection section and browse those threads. I don't know of a shopvac that will support 4" duct and you would be better with a DC system anyway. As I said browse the section look at HF dust collector, Thien Seperator to start. There are just to many threads to browse on this subject. 

This one I started when I was making improvements to my system and I tested things as I went to see what works and what didn't.

This one is about the HF DC coupon.

Another HF DC thread

This one was almost the same as your question.

They have tons of info in the Dust Collection section.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

12x20, go with true DC. 12x12 (me), not enough room for it.

That said, a nice vac (Ridgid WD1450) and 2.5" line will take care of most of that if you can deal with stepping over the hose. Miter saw? Next person to come up with true dust collection for that might be the first.


----------

